# Does anyone have the official stock 2.3 EH17 yet?



## rtwamski (Aug 30, 2011)

Its all in the title. I just want to know I can get back to stock if I need to send the phone back, before I root.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rtwamski said:


> Its all in the title. I just want to know I can get back to stock if I need to send the phone back, before I root.


EH17 was an error and isn't being released. There's about 8 threads regarding official EH09 though.


----------



## sonicacid (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the technician at the store I work at upgrade mine yesterday. I am on EH09 though, and it appears EH17 was taken off the U.S. Cellular site. EH09 is working fantastic, and you can get it back to complete stock without root at anytime by having a tech at a store re-do the update. I was rooted before the update and was NOT rooted after the upgrade.


----------



## rtwamski (Aug 30, 2011)

sonicacid said:


> I had the technician at the store I work at upgrade mine yesterday. I am on EH09 though, and it appears EH17 was taken off the U.S. Cellular site. EH09 is working fantastic, and you can get it back to complete stock without root at anytime by having a tech at a store re-do the update. I was rooted before the update and was NOT rooted after the upgrade.


I don't want to chance having that one d!#%head at the store not flash it because "It's not stock". A friend had that problem in the past.


----------



## sonicacid (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah, well you can run into that. Most of the techs in my area don't even know what they are looking at sadly to tell if it is rooted or not.


----------



## rtwamski (Aug 30, 2011)

NM found this,
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3922-Samsung-Mesmerize-USCC-Official-Gingerbread-Stock-ROM-EH09&highlight=eh09


----------

